# Great British Bake Off 2014



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2014)

Great British Bake Off starts this Wednesday!! And someone I know is in it!!111!! 

Annoyingly I am going on holiday on Wednesday


----------



## zoooo (Aug 2, 2014)

I CAN'T WAIT.

Which one do you know?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/profiles/4fB8YW68M3BX4LVd9XkRGxv/bakers


----------



## colacubes (Aug 2, 2014)

Spill Trashy ffs   

I am quite excited and also annoyed that I will miss several episodes when I'm on holiday


----------



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2014)

Chetna: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/profiles/5N0fxWH07qW2FbfSCfkDXJc/chetna

I have to confess I didn't know she was a keen baker. She does fab curries on a Friday night- she texts the menu on Wednesdays, you have to say how many you want by Thursday lunchtime and then collect them on Friday after 7pm. She stopped doing them about six months' ago though because she said she was 'too busy'


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2014)

Several? Fancy pants.  I too am away for a couple of the early episodes.  I will be setting the pvr.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 2, 2014)

Did it start this early last year? Either way squeee how exciting


----------



## colacubes (Aug 2, 2014)

Pom poms out or Chetna then


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 2, 2014)

Am definitely watching it all this year.  And there's an Urban connection!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2014)

Woop!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Spill Trashy ffs
> 
> I am quite excited and also annoyed that I will miss several episodes when I'm on holiday


It's one of my sweeteners about not going on holiday (as planned). Were going to be away right now.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh my god I love this show.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2014)

She's 17! Christ.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 6, 2014)

My mum always taught me to wash and flour cherries before putting them in a cake as well. I thought she was talking out her hat but maybe not?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2014)

I didn't catch their names but the woman who cried over cake is my least favourite. Not because she cried over cake on the first week - that's a + IMO - but because she's annoying.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, she's really annoying. Also the bloke with the long hair whose cherries went missing.

I fancy beard man. 

I will probably changing my mind completely by next week!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2014)

i quite like the no-nonsense lincolnshire woman whose caramel nuts went wrong and she just shrugged and turned them to dust.

also - chetna is pretty good, trashy.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 6, 2014)

I like her as well, Nancy I think her name is.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2014)

they have lambs!  lambs are better than squirrels, even!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 6, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I fancy beard man.



Not sure I want to know the colour of the hair inside a man's undercrackers when he's baking me a cake


----------



## Saffy (Aug 6, 2014)

His cakes were rubbish, I'm not sure my infatuation will make week 2.  

Nancy, Martha's and Norman's were my favourites this week.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> they have lambs!  lambs are better than squirrels, even!


I keep imitating them. But I am stoned. 


Anyway! Go Nancy. Bye Claire. Excellent.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2014)

Is that like big brother's little brother/bit on the side?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Is that like big brother's little brother/bit on the side?


or strictly it takes two?  yes - reckon so.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 6, 2014)

I missed the last 10 minutes or rather it was "cake...Mary....bake....next week..." cos my bloody telly watching website decided I didn't need to see the final bit


----------



## Espresso (Aug 6, 2014)

My favourite show is back! Hurrah!
If I could make a Swiss Roll  half as good as any of those, I'd  be debloodylighted!

Mr Builder might be my favourite, but Nancy is as cool as a very cool thing.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 6, 2014)

Mogden said:


> I missed the last 10 minutes or rather it was "cake...Mary....bake....next week..." cos my bloody telly watching website decided I didn't need to see the final bit



Saturday morning re-runs..


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> or strictly it takes two?  yes - reckon so.


Ah. I've not watched strictly. It wouldn't be reasonable to have a secondary masterchef show.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2014)

I had missed this thread and posted in the other one, the one with a proper title.

Anyway,  Really hope that bloke in the specs goes next.


----------



## madamv (Aug 6, 2014)

Lots of likeable peeps, nice cakes for nomming, Mel and sue; love this show. 

Can't say who I like best though.  Nancy was excellent, I liked the builder too.   

Rah for chetna , I liked her Swiss roll and cherry cake the best.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 6, 2014)

madamv said:


> Lots of likeable peeps, nice cakes for nomming, Mel and sue; love this show.
> 
> Can't say who I like best though.  Nancy was excellent, I liked the builder too.
> 
> Rah for chetna , I liked her Swiss roll and cherry cake the best.


Go Chetna!

Blimey she's going to be a total playground celebrity when school starts again.  

(I'm away so haven't seen it but needed to check the thread to make sure she hadn't gone home.)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2014)

I do heart this show, my early fave is Nancy , who romped home with star baker this week.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 6, 2014)

more bloody spongers on tv


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2014)

The black lambs are so cute.

Every single one of those swiss rolls looked bloody delicious. Usually there's a few I wouldn't want to try.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2014)

Annoying jumper man who rode a Raleigh Chopper to work in his VT needs to re-watch Nathan Barley and think a bloody bit about what he's done there.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 7, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I do heart this show, my early fave is Nancy , who romped home with star baker this week.


I preferred her work in the Royle Family.


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 7, 2014)

Loving the Scots bloke Norman! Seems to be a great ''character'' in the bunch.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 7, 2014)

Nancy was ace. Glad crying Claire went home.


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

<waves at Orangesanlemons >

This week already made me hungry  this series is going to be bad for me


----------



## Looby (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm confused because there's two threads. Can we decide which one we will discuss all things bakey in 2014?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 8, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I'm confused because there's two threads. Can we decide which one we will discuss all things bakey in 2014?


this one, obv.


----------



## Looby (Aug 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> this one, obv.



I agree but the other thread is active too.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2014)

I started this one first  

(Although I appreciate the title may confuse some). Could a passing mod please merge them, maybe under the other thread title? aqua (as someone who I know has a keen interest in all things baking  )?


----------



## Looby (Aug 8, 2014)

The other one is an old one but it makes sense to have a shiny new thread per series I thought, same with Strictly etc


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> The other one is an old one but it makes sense to have a shiny new thread per series I thought, same with Strictly etc


Sorry, I'm crap on my phone. Agree that a shiny new thread per series is a good thing


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2014)

Closed other and renamed this. I agree, thread per series


----------



## Looby (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks aqua.  
I wasn't watching Wednesday night as we had visitors so just caught up. 

Crying woman was irritating, love the beardy man with mustard cardi, he reminds me of Tony Law who I have a crush on despite hating beards*







Nancy is my favourite so far.  

*they're ok to look at if they're clean but I had an unfortunate stubble rash incident (on my chin you filthy buggers) which has put me off facial hair.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2014)

aqua said:


> Closed other and renamed this. I agree, thread per series


Thank you  x


----------



## madamv (Aug 8, 2014)

I liked beardy man's attitude, championing his scoring of the Swiss before roll.  How nerve wracking to do that in front of Mary and Paul though!


----------



## Looby (Aug 8, 2014)

madamv said:


> I liked beardy man's attitude, championing his scoring of the Swiss before roll.  How nerve wracking to do that in front of Mary and Paul though!



And it went horribly wrong, predictably.

People never take the massive hints that a Paul and Mary give them.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Nancy was ace. Glad crying Claire went home.



She's coming across as lovely on the spin off show. Nice gentle watch it is too.. Jo Brand, a laughing Greg Wallace. All good.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 8, 2014)

Where does one find the spin off show? Can't believe it took them so long to do one, tbh.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Where does one find the spin off show? Can't believe it took them so long to do one, tbh.



BBC2 at 9pm tonight.  I imagine it will be on iplayer by now.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2014)

Extra slice not on catch up or Iplayer for some reason.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Extra slice not on catch up or Iplayer for some reason.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04dclt8/the-great-british-bake-off-an-extra-slice-episode-1


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2014)

thanks.  Weird that I couldn't find it when searching.


----------



## madamv (Aug 9, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> And it went horribly wrong, predictably.
> 
> People never take the massive hints that a Paul and Mary give them.


Although, I bet he just went too hard and usually it works just fine 

I enjoyed the spin off show, it was funny and Claire was sweet


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2014)

madamv said:


> Although, I bet he just went too hard and usually it works just fine
> 
> I enjoyed the spin off show, it was funny and Claire was sweet



Yeah, I wasn't expecting much but it was alright. I loved the baking disasters people were sending in.


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2014)

So, everyone ready? We have no cake. 

Well, we do but it's honey and peanut butter and made for the dogs...


----------



## Saffy (Aug 13, 2014)

I've made the cherry cake from last week! I'm a bit excited, it's biscuits this week!


----------



## Espresso (Aug 13, 2014)

Cor Saffy! That looks ace. 
Well done you.


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2014)

That looks great even though I hate cherries.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2014)

Phwoar


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2014)

Biscuits!
Biscuits biscuits biscuits!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh good, I worried about Norman.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2014)

That cake looks bloody delicious, Saffy.

I think my favourite is Martha at the moment. But they're all much of a muchness really. I vaguely like 'em all.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 13, 2014)

Mary's face when enwezor said he wasn't making his own fondant!


----------



## aqua (Aug 13, 2014)

Luis' dragon was amazing  and I still love Martha, also enjoying Richard. I really like Norman too, and I hope he stays longer. Can't stand Enwezor or Jordon.


----------



## aqua (Aug 13, 2014)

YAY Norman stayed


----------



## Saffy (Aug 13, 2014)

That dragon was amazing! Martha is really good and seems such a sweet girl. 

Still loving nancy.

Can't stick Jordan but Enwezor needed to go.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2014)

missed a bit tonight as I was calling my sister - Richard deserved star baker, pleased my early fave Nancy is still in there - I'm liking Martha think she could be a real contender


----------



## Espresso (Aug 13, 2014)

Richard is my favourite, I think. Diana made me laugh at the end. She looked done in!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 13, 2014)

Saffy said:


> Mary's face when enwezor said he wasn't making his own fondant!


A BIG no no.


----------



## madamv (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffy said:


> Mary's face when enwezor said he wasn't making his own fondant!


Twice! Also noticed Mel and sue knocked a tree over... Think it may have been Martha's.

Got a hankering for savoury biscuits now too.....	Chetna is doing good trashpony, still in at least! 

I made Florentine biscuits before.  Didn't find them hard to do, maybe I didn't do them right....

Making a lemon drizzle for my sister tomorrow and a fresh cream raspberry jam Vicki sponge for the folks.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 14, 2014)

For some reason Jordan reminds me of Jim in Friday night dinner


----------



## moomoo (Aug 14, 2014)

I want the one with the beard to go next week please.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 14, 2014)

Martha has amazing skillz for one so young. And she has a part-time job on a cheese counter so doesn't spend all of her free time making cake!  Still liking Nancy, Norman and Richard.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2014)

Who was the one who did the train engine - that was pretty poor (but far better than I could ever do, but I'm not entering GBBO)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffy, you need to live near me! That cake looks lush!

Glad Richard got star baker last night, but Luis's dragon really was something else.


----------



## Ceej (Aug 14, 2014)

susie12 said:


> For some reason Jordan reminds me of Jim in Friday night dinner


I'm sure he showed up a couple of times on C4's first dates programme....


----------



## susie12 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes I thought that but I'm not sure it was him


----------



## Ceej (Aug 14, 2014)

Just checked - yep, it is him, known as Dan rather than Jordan.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh interesting!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2014)

No posts for a week; Are people loosing interest in Bake Off?
BTW some interesting show stoppers in the bread dept last nigh.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Chetna: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/profiles/5N0fxWH07qW2FbfSCfkDXJc/chetna
> 
> I have to confess I didn't know she was a keen baker. She does fab curries on a Friday night- she texts the menu on Wednesdays, you have to say how many you want by Thursday lunchtime and then collect them on Friday after 7pm. She stopped doing them about six months' ago though because she said she was 'too busy'


 she is lovely  felt for her last night when she fucked up a bit, but luckily there was a load of fucking up #doughgate


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2014)

The right person went.

This week I mustn't forget to watch the Jo Brand show! (I always do.)


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2014)

The right person went nd right person got star baker!
Though it was touch and go who went, some made a right mess.


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm really glad Jordan's gone, that strawberry thing was just wrong.

I can't remember his name but that bloke with the boring loaf is going to have to listen to Paul and Mary. That was not a showstopper. 

I'm very happy that Mr Tumnus did well, I want him to stay. 

Clearly I haven't learned anyone's names yet.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2014)

Norman is the boring one.  Can't remember beardies name though 

I was actually starting to warm to Jordan but he was quite shit


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Norman is the boring one.  Can't remember beardies name though
> 
> I was actually starting to warm to Jordan but he was quite shit



That's it, I keep wanting to call him Howard. Was there a Howard last year? 

I was getting more irritated by Jordan and then feeling guilty for it so I'm glad that turmoil is over.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> That's it, I keep wanting to call him Howard. Was there a Howard last year?
> 
> I was getting more irritated by Jordan and then feeling guilty for it so I'm glad that turmoil is over.



Yep.  He was the boring old one last year


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm going to gorge on Bake Off tonight. 

Oh and http://www.thanetgazette.co.uk/Grea...Berry-visits/story-22782931-detail/story.html

I missed it


----------



## aqua (Aug 21, 2014)

hash tag said:


> No posts for a week; Are people loosing interest in Bake Off?
> BTW some interesting show stoppers in the bread dept last nigh.


Nah I'm just not interested in bread  I half watched last night and I'm pleased he went  will tune back in properly next week


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2014)

my fave bread was the FEB in bread - made by Nancy? Sausages,bacon, egg (I think) she was undone by the tomtoes - which I don't think have to be in a FEB anyway


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

marty21 said:


> my fave bread was the FEB in bread - made by Nancy? Sausages,bacon, egg (I think) she was undone by the tomtoes - which I don't think have to be in a FEB anyway



Oh marty, what have you done.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 21, 2014)

hash tag said:


> No posts for a week; Are people loosing interest in Bake Off?
> BTW some interesting show stoppers in the bread dept last nigh.



Found the whole bread as a showstopper didn't work for me, unless by showstopper they meant me to stop the show and switch over to the other side. Maybe they should leave bread until later in the series once the contestants are more established as people?


----------



## aqua (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree. It's just such a dull episode, but at least it's over


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 21, 2014)

I wish I could stop getting flashes of fancying Paul Hollywood.  He does this thing with his eyes and I go all funny, and then I just feel ashamed of myself.


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

I like bread week, I find it all really interesting as I'm so rubbish.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> I wish I could stop getting flashes of fancying Paul Hollywood.  He does this thing with his eyes and I go all funny, and then I just feel ashamed of myself.



Find ph a bit slimey. If you like him, what about Steve in sin city motors? Poor picture, but im sure you get the idea...
https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/...i&.crumb=Sy8AdteksgC&fr=altavista&fr2=piv-web

Btw, feb bread, too much going on.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 21, 2014)

Naah, it's something to do with the eyes. and the hands, and the kneading. and the knowledge


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 21, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Naah, it's something to do with the eyes. and the hands, and the kneading. and the knowledge



Used to like him a lot too........ now I just see cheating cunt in his eyes..


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 22, 2014)

Bizarre, but this is now the most watched show on British TV. A programme about cakes is beating Eastenders and Coronation Street by a margin of two million viewers.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2014)

That shouldn't be surprising. Cake is far better company than a load of shouty fuckwits.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2014)

#FEBgate


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm going to go out on a limb now and say I reckon richard is going to win.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2014)

Heh, though his sponge doesn't look too good.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't like the showboating double mereingue preparation by Luis. 

And who is it who's going to lose their temper this week?!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 27, 2014)

Ah OK..


----------



## Dan U (Aug 27, 2014)

You'd be fucked off though wouldn't you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> Don't like the showboating double mereingue preparation by Luis.
> 
> And who is it who's going to lose their temper this week?!


#BakedAlaskaGate  beardy man went off in a huff!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh Ian!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2014)

So was Iain's already buggered, or was it 100% because she took it out of the freezer and left it?

What a miscarriage of justice! Friday's Jo Brand show should be interesting.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2014)

So did Diana sabotage him them?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't think she did it on purpose, but it looks like it was totally her fault. And in the edit at least there was no apology. Weird.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah no apology and not really mentioned again but it showed her saying it was his Ice cream

Surely you would tell the person


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, I don't actually think she meant to but there was a bit where she said something along the lines of 'you've got your own freezer.'


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb now and say I reckon richard is going to win.


double star baker winner -  he is  looking strong!

strange the alaska incident, Diana took  Iain's out of the freezer!


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 27, 2014)

Why didn't Diana fess up?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Why didn't Diana fess up?


she  is a mean  baker, that's why!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2014)

And her swan was shite! 

My beautiful ginger bearded man.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder if Paul and Mary et al only found out what really happened when they watched the show tonight...


----------



## moomoo (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm glad beardy man went but I didn't realise it was sabotage! That's not British!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 27, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I don't think she did it on purpose, but it looks like it was totally her fault. And in the edit at least there was no apology. Weird.


And he's been sent home, that's out of order.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2014)

Ah, Sue's just Tweeted that it was only taken out of the freezer for 40 secs.

Call off the hanging!


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 27, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Ah, Sue's just Tweeted that it was only taken out of the freezer for 40 secs.
> 
> Call off the hanging!



Damage control. Don't believe it. Let's lynch the culprit.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 27, 2014)

They must have explained the 40 second thing to him for him to go along with the 'bring the bin' to show Paul and Mary?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 27, 2014)

I've just seen Sue's tweet, maybe Diana's not some evil mastermind after all.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 27, 2014)

If it was only forty seconds, why did she not say it to him? Surely if  she had he'd have just chucked it back in the freezer.
I call shennanigins. 
And sabotage.
And doooooooooooooooooooom.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2014)

What was the alternative. Give ian another chance to rebake it or send no one home. Paul looked at the positive side " he showed passion, but ".


----------



## Looby (Aug 27, 2014)

He shouldn't have binned it, I suspect he'd have been safe if he'd produced the sponge anyway. 

I don't blame him for having a strop but if he'd kept his cool the focus would have been on Dirty Diana and her foul deeds.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 27, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> He shouldn't have binned it, I suspect he'd have been safe if he'd produced the sponge anyway.
> 
> I don't blame him for having a strop but if he'd kept his cool the focus would have been on Dirty Diana and her foul deeds.


Cool, lol.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't read a newspaper in years then read the Mirror this morning because I was taking a train and they kindly spoiled the whole thing  I'm guessing this will be the norm from now on...

Laughed my arse off when Sue said 'the beard is another centimetre'. She wasn't being rude in any way but I presumed she was


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2014)

Saffy said:


> And her swan was shite!


Yeah, going on about her swan neck troubles. Who gives a fuck about your swan?


----------



## aqua (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm just watching it again. And I'm not sure Diane did leave it out for long. His icecream hadn't set anyway, he put it in someone else's freezer and given the heat of the tent (and how quickly everyone's is melting) I am inclined to think it wasn't out for long.

That said, why the fuck would you take it out and not tell the person who's it was? That's just stupid. Diane should have said he had to move it. But then he shouldn't have spat his dummy out and been such a child. Right person to go.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 28, 2014)

hash tag said:


> ... or send no one home. Paul looked at the positive side " he showed passion, but ".



Had he not thrown a wobbler, or, indeed, an alaska, that may well have been what happened. FFS, bakers, every week they tell you that they want to ditch boring Norman and every week one of you still manages to fuck it up enough to disappoint them


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 28, 2014)

Wouldn't you tell someone you were taking their ice cream out, even for 40 seconds? I don't think Ian reacted especially well but I'd have at least handed it to him and said use your own fridge. I'm not surprised he was peed off. 

I did find it dealt with with hilarious gentility. Can you imagine Fridge gate on any other show? I love you Bake Off.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 28, 2014)

There was an interview with Diana on BBC Radio Shropshire, and she said that Ian doesn't blame her at all for what happened, and in fact phoned up her before the show was broadcast to warn her that "the knives were out".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p025l807

As has also been said on Twitter, only the British could get this worked up over a baking contest!


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 28, 2014)

Diana has quit the programme for health reasons, apparently.  Not sure why this wasn't mentioned before tbh, considering it all happened months ago.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...61578/Diana-quits-Great-British-Bake-Off.html


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 28, 2014)

The Bakers will do anything to keep Norman in, eh? 

Seeing as they clearly showed her removing the Ice cream and no mention was made to times in the programme, it's a bit much that the Beeb now want to say it had no bearing. They're having their cake and eating it. (here all week, try the veal rye bread show stopper)


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting to see if they don't send anyone home next week then or keep the wildcard for a future episode.

Ratings for this week are likely to top ten million once catchup views are totted up. All this free press will only increase next week's even further


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 29, 2014)

Norman for Pope!


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2014)

Some are saying that Iain comes back. I'm fairly sure this can't be true but if he is back next week, does that mean he won't be on extra slice tonight?


----------



## Dan U (Aug 29, 2014)

whole thing has gone proper lala 

i enjoy the show, but it's baking ffs


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Some are saying that Iain comes back. I'm fairly sure this can't be true but if he is back next week, does that mean he won't be on extra slice tonight?


tell you what, why not wait a few hours and watch the show


----------



## Sirena (Aug 29, 2014)

Dan U said:


> whole thing has gone proper lala
> 
> i enjoy the show, but it's baking ffs


I think that's the point.  The slightly crazy camp incongruity of it all....


----------



## madamv (Aug 29, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Some are saying that Iain comes back. I'm fairly sure this can't be true but if he is back next week, does that mean he won't be on extra slice tonight?



Oooh exciting!  Dun dun duuuuun


----------



## madamv (Aug 29, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> tell you what, why not wait a few hours and watch the show


Oi.

This is a nice thread, without snarkyness. 

Go be mean elsewhere


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2014)

madamv said:


> Oi.
> 
> This is a nice thread, without snarkyness.
> 
> Go be mean elsewhere


i think sparklefish can stand up for herself. do you?


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh Pickers, don't get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 29, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Some are saying that Iain comes back. I'm fairly sure this can't be true but if he is back next week, does that mean he won't be on extra slice tonight?


Ooh, as in to replace Diana after she leaves for illness? Innnnteresting.


----------



## madamv (Aug 29, 2014)

Nothing to do with sparklefish.  I came on the thread, had a read then sighed at your post.  I purposefully avoid all surly threads and hoped this one would stay clean.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 29, 2014)

I thought it was all pre recorded? It's my wedding anniversary today and we're supposed to be going out but I really want to watch An extra slice!


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I thought it was all pre recorded? It's my wedding anniversary today and we're supposed to be going out but I really want to watch An extra slice!



Yeah, this was all filmed in May.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 29, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I thought it was all pre recorded? It's my wedding anniversary today and we're supposed to be going out but I really want to watch An extra slice!



Happy anniversary


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah sorry Saffy, in all the cake excitement I didn't wish you happy anniversary.


----------



## cesare (Aug 29, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I thought it was all pre recorded? It's my wedding anniversary today and we're supposed to be going out but I really want to watch An extra slice!


Happy anniversary


----------



## zoooo (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a funny feeling they might not mention the Diana drama at all...

*edit*
Oh phew, thought they were going to try and rise above the drama.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 29, 2014)

So, am I right in remembering that the centre of the hipsters ice cream was solid and the outside was molten? I think I am.

Ice cream does not first freeze from the centre to to outside. It freezes as it's melts, outside in.

This is all points to the 40 seconds claim being _a lie._


----------



## zoooo (Aug 29, 2014)

Ooh, he has less beard.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2014)

Awww, Howard is so lovely!


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 29, 2014)

Wasn't he last year?


----------



## aqua (Aug 29, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Wasn't he last year?


He was on an extra slice tonight


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 30, 2014)

OK, I've read tell of who wins. That was careless of me. I'm guessing they film alternative endings each year with only a select few (the three finalists, Paul, Mary and at least one producer) knowing the actual factual result, so if it's true, someone in that group must have fucked up.

I don't care that much - as I said last year, they are never going to top series three (whose three finalists frankly piss all over anyone who came before or after them), so the winning doesn't bother me so much


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 30, 2014)

So that carrot meringue pie that the woman in the audience of An Extra Slice made....does the nutritional content of carrots still count when you've baked them into a sugary fatty pudding?  Just wondering...


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just caught up today.  
I cannot believe that alaskagate made the papers.  Why?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 30, 2014)

Because they know millions of people watch it. 
And it caused SHOCKWAVES across the COUNTRY, cos something unfair might have happened. And that's just not cricket.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ian is disputing that it was only left out for 40 seconds. And he says he has no regrets about binning his creation, and would do it again.

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...itish-bake-off-ian-watters-speaks-diana-beard


----------



## trashpony (Aug 30, 2014)

But you can't have a competition where people chuck things they don't like in the bin and get to go through to the next round  

I think it's appalling the way the programme was edited and that Diana has been villified on twitter. Also, I think Nancy took it out, not Diana


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2014)

The torygraph says 800 people have complained! Its just a light hearted television programme which the press have stirred up into somethinf its not.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 30, 2014)

hash tag said:


> The torygraph says 800 people have complained! Its just a light hearted television programme which the press have stirred up into somethinf its not.


I don't think certain people needed any help from the press.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 30, 2014)

Today's #AlaskaGate is tomorrow's #CustardGate . I saw a reference to a previous GBBO gate and can't remember what it was about , and I have watched from series 1


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2014)

[QU OTE="marty21, post: 13370383, member: 819"]Today's #AlaskaGate is tomorrow's #CustardGate . I saw a reference to a previous GBBO gate and can't remember what it was about , and I have watched from series 1[/QUOTE]
Howard was on extra slice and reminded it. Someone else picked up his custard and used it in their trifle. He was magnanimous about it. 

Nb I realise my words are all wrong in this.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 30, 2014)

Now I remember #custardgate


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 1, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Ian is disputing that it was only left out for 40 seconds. And he says he has no regrets about binning his creation, and would do it again.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...itish-bake-off-ian-watters-speaks-diana-beard



My theory gains more weight!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 2, 2014)

My latest theory is that Ian won't come back, instead, as two have gone in past week, no one will go down the waste disposal tomorrow. It's a way of keeping the right numbers until the end of the series and not reversing and underminingthe judges decision over Ian by allowing him bak.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd hate to be his bread bin.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 3, 2014)

Why should he come back?  He behaved like an idiot.  I feel sorry for Diana and the media venom she's had to endure.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm guessing he won't be back. Just an hour or so to go now!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 3, 2014)

No mention of Diana.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 3, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> No mention of Diana.



Yes there was, they spent the first five minutes saying she wouldn't be back and three of the bakers talking about how much they'll miss her as they found her good for the team.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 3, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Yes there was, they spent the first five minutes saying she wouldn't be back and three of the bakers talking about how much they'll miss her as they found her good for the team.


Oh, must have missed it.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2014)

If in doubt, cover it in icing sugar!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2014)

Luis's tropical Manchester Tart looked immense.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2014)

I just screamed very loudly when Luis dropped his pie, poor dog almost crapped herself.
I think I might get too heavily involved in this show.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2014)

I hated it when Martha cried  

Pies though


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2014)

I know, she's had very red eyes this week. Poor thing.  
It was nice of Kate to help her.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2014)

Right result...was very worried for richard...he could win, though martha seems to get stronger, amazing given her age


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll miss Norman.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 3, 2014)

I like Kate.  She's not idiosyncratic or prepossessing but she knows what she's doing....


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 3, 2014)

Richard was very fortunate tonight. If Norman's sweet pie wasn't so soggy, I think he could have gone (or, at least, the judges would have played their wildcard)


----------



## Looby (Sep 3, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Richard was very fortunate tonight. If Norman's sweet pie wasn't so soggy, I think he could have gone (or, at least, the judges would have played their wildcard)



I thought that. If it had been anyone else for the chop, they wouldn't have sent anyone home.

It says something for Norman's shitness that they sent him home even though they didn't have to.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2014)

I thought the same.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 3, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I thought that. If it had been anyone else for the chop, they wouldn't have sent anyone home.
> 
> It says something for Norman's shitness that they sent him home even though they didn't have to.



Well, Norman's problem is he started off doing simple recipes to a high standard (eg his fabled, sorry, fathing biscuits), but in recent weeks he's been doing simple or 'classic' recipes (Paul and Mary may have scoffed, but they've made Tarte au Citron themselves on GBBO) generally badly.

I'd like to say who I think is now 'at risk' but as I've read who wins, I'd better not


----------



## susie12 (Sep 3, 2014)

i'd like Martha to win but I think it will be Nancy.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 4, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I just screamed very loudly when Luis dropped his pie, poor dog almost crapped herself.
> I think I might get too heavily involved in this show.


He on the other hand was remarkably calm about it. Quick oops and pop it back up...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 4, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I like Kate.  She's not idiosyncratic or prepossessing but she knows what she's doing....


Yeah, highly competent no over-emotional nonsense. I'm for Kate.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 4, 2014)

Is Kate the pretty one with curly hair? I like her too.
I need one of those sheets with everyone's photo and name on like the guests on Jo Brand's show always have.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 4, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Is Kate the pretty one with curly hair? I like her too.
> I need one of those sheets with everyone's photo and name on like the guests on Jo Brand's show always have.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 4, 2014)

Oooh, thanks. I'll print it out and laminate it. 

God there's hardly anyone left in it. Feels like there's more of them somehow.


----------



## Epico (Sep 4, 2014)

There's always that period of thinning the heard a little bit, and I feel Norman was the last of the 'weaker' bakers to go. So, from here on one poor week (like Richard yesterday) and they're out.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 4, 2014)

Who's that woman in pink behind Claire??  

I hadn't realised there were so few left. I'm really proud of Chetna for getting so far. I'm quite relieved our children are no longer at the same school otherwise I think I might be a bit giddy/stalky


----------



## Epico (Sep 5, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Who's that woman in pink behind Claire??



Isn't it Nancy?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 5, 2014)

Epico said:


> There's always that period of thinning the heard a little bit, and I feel Norman was the last of the 'weaker' bakers to go. So, from here on one poor week (like Richard yesterday) and they're out.



definitely. although, by losing one through illness, it gives them the chance to say one week that they couldn't decide and everyone stays. which is great, as they're all good now and it always feels a bit unfair to get rid of someone who does really well but not quite as well as the others. every week will be a bit like that now!

i think Luis and Kate are pulling ahead. and i do still really like Martha and Richard and Chetna. so Nancy to go next week? i quite like her as well. glad i'm not judging.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 5, 2014)

Epico said:


> Isn't it Nancy?


Yes, probably. Looks like a very home counties outfit


----------



## Looby (Sep 5, 2014)

It doesn't look like Nancy and the hair is the wrong colour for Mel. One of the production staff maybe?


----------



## Epico (Sep 5, 2014)

I thought "Hey, you could check episode one on iPlayer, because that's the only episode Claire appears in. See if Nancy is wearing pink..."

Then I realised how massively sad that would be.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2014)

I thought it was Mel, but maybe not on closer inspection. Perhaps it's just some fancy looking producer or director or something.

Oh, sparklefish already said all that. *what she said*

Jo Brand show tonight. Yay!


----------



## madamv (Sep 7, 2014)

Norman came over as a bit of a sensitive soul on the jo brand show didn't he  

I didn't feel sad for Martha.  I'm a hard bitch.  She's probably had nothing but praise for all her bakes at home.  Tough lesson to learn.... I can't talk, I'm such a blubber I'd cry all the time  

I rather fancy Kate's chances, although because of trashponys connection, I was team chetna all the way.   Not sure she's quite got the finishing off as highly as some of the others 

I do love Kate's hair.  I swoon every week.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2014)

I really liked Norman on Jo Brand's show! He was really funny. And no, I had no sympathy for Martha either - she's been really praised every single week and this was the first time she's ever had the slightest tinge of criticism. 

Chetna has a definite air of minor celeb about her at the moment  She made an enormous macaron cake the other day which was auctioned and raised money for our local refuge


----------



## Ms T (Sep 9, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Yes, probably. Looks like a very home counties outfit


But she's from Lincolnshire, which is emphatically not Home Counties.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2014)

Ms T said:


> But she's from Lincolnshire, which is emphatically not Home Counties.


Exactly!!! Which is why I don't think it's her


----------



## aqua (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm not a chetna fan I'm afraid trashy. I'm not overly a Martha fan either but I am a Luis and Richard fan 

Of course I reserve to change my mind again and again


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm going to be watching in real time!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 10, 2014)

Richard could go tonight if he doesn't pull his socks up!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 10, 2014)

Is this challenge difficult so that there's failure?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2014)

You'd want to be a proper professional baker in Hungary to ever, *ever* make that millionty seven layered Dobner cake. 
Mind you, if we happen to have such a bod on here, who'd like to do a bit of showing off, I would love to try a bit!

That Swedish princess cake was right up my alley, too. Cake, custard, jam and marzipan. Cor.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 10, 2014)

Ooh Chetna


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 10, 2014)

yaaay super pleased for Chetna she totally pulled that Princess cake out of the hat.  
Loved Richard for just knocking up some steps  to put his cakes on, I could do with some mini steps.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2014)

I was hoping Richard would win, but he had a bit of a sticky moment last week also; he might be on borrowed time. Martha has been consistant and increasingly so  through out. Is it possible she could win through?  As for Chetna, she hasn't really been consistamt, she got off to a slow start, so maybe she has hit lucky lately. With no one gone this week, who is on with Joe tonight?


----------



## Looby (Sep 12, 2014)

Diana apparently!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Diana apparently!


Ooh goody


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2014)

Ah, poor Diana, so much flak and for what!


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 12, 2014)

Really sad to hear Diana has totally lost her sense of taste and smell.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2014)

It's awful isn't it? I think it must make life fairly miserable


----------



## Looby (Sep 12, 2014)

My friend's ex lost his taste and smell, I think after an accident. 

It was pretty rubbish for him but she loved it. She said it was very liberating not to be paranoid about farting and morning breath.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 13, 2014)

So pleased Chetna got star baker, she certainly deserved it.

Sort it out Richard!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 17, 2014)

Come on Richard!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2014)

Go dickie.
I love eclairs. They should be plain, simple and uncomplicated. None of this rose and lavender nonsense.....


----------



## Espresso (Sep 17, 2014)

Those multicoloured star spangled ones Luis made were a bit too psychadelic for me. I do like the idea of savoury ones, like Nancy made. Might have to give them a go. 
Shame to see Kate go, but they're all very close now and someone has to go, otherwise we'd be here forever.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 17, 2014)

I never thought I'd say I didn't like the look of an eclair but bleurgh to most of them!

Richard to win! (he's the guy with the steps right?)

Eta :I'm ten minutes behind because the baby woke up


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 17, 2014)

Mary Berry's jacket was beyond awesome.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2014)

Martha was treading gently on thin ice i thought....


----------



## madamv (Sep 17, 2014)

Poor ole Martha.  

Team Chetna all the way!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 18, 2014)

Chetna scraped that one. Hollybollocks made that clear when he contradicted MelSueSandwich and added her name to the list of the damned after the Michel-Roux-Jr-worthy technical. The producers (albeit with the benefit of hind sight) knew it to - the editing of the show-stopper made it clear this was a battle to survive between Kate and Chetna. Sorry to see Kate go, she was my early pick


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice to see Richard back on form this week, he's so good! 

Glen and Frances both put him in their final 3 last week on extra slice despite his dodgy couple of weeks. 

Shame about Kate though, I really liked her and thought she'd be there too.

Yep, top Bezzer jacket. 

I had a look at Hollybollocks' website when looking for bread recipes, some of shots are hilarious with Paul doing his sexy eyes.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 18, 2014)

He so fancies himself!


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 18, 2014)

He's 1 part baker, 1 part hypnotiser of strawberries..

Danny Baker is on an extra slice on Friday. He tweeted on Sunday something along the lines of it being the most fun he'd had in 35 years on telly


----------



## aqua (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm sad Kate went and not chetna. I'm still not a fan of her. I am pleased Richard did so well though 

Though Luis' eclairs were fucking disgusting to look at! Blue icing? What the fuck?

Savoury eclairs are also lovely, as I argued on Facebook with a friend of mine who can't see past chocolate and cream ones. Which are the single most boring flavour.

I want eclairs now. Bugger.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2014)

I  liked  Kate   

Richard stormed it , I'd put him  as favourite , thought Martha would go and there would have been enormous blubbing


----------



## wiskey (Sep 18, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> He's 1 part baker, 1 part hypnotiser of strawberries..







> Danny Baker is on an extra slice on Friday. He tweeted on Sunday something along the lines of it being the most fun he'd had in 35 years on telly



It's such a shame Jo Brand brings me out in hives, I just can't bear to watch her.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm sad Kate went although I think she's held on by the skin of her teeth on lots of occasions. I think Richard may have it in the bag (surely star baker counts for something?) and am dreading Martha going and drowning the tent in tears


----------



## cesare (Sep 18, 2014)

They've been a really nice bunch this time round. I haven't taken against any of them  Sorry to see Kate and her lovely hair go but there we are.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2014)

I am fixated on Kate's hair


----------



## cesare (Sep 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I am fixated on Kate's hair


It's marvellous isn't it - I find myself spending as much time looking at her hair as I do at her baked goods ...


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2014)

cesare said:


> It's marvellous isn't it - I find myself spending as much time looking at her hair as I do at her baked goods ...


It really is! I so hope Jo Brand asks her about it on Friday


----------



## cesare (Sep 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> It really is! I so hope Jo Brand asks her about it on Friday


So do I  And I'm looking forward to how they recreate it on her cake.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I am fixated on Kate's hair


 it is wonderful


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2014)

cesare said:


> So do I  And I'm looking forward to how they recreate it on her cake.


She'll look like Medusa I reckon


----------



## cesare (Sep 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> She'll look like Medusa I reckon


Lots of wiggly icing


----------



## Ms T (Sep 18, 2014)

I especially liked it pink!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 18, 2014)

I quite fancied all those eclairs, even the mad coloured ones.
And I had never even conceived of a savoury one before. Need to try that.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 18, 2014)

sad to see kate go i was warming to her. anyway, the lure of the pasty was great last night : thumbs: wasn't expecting them to come out quite so huge tbf


----------



## Saffy (Sep 18, 2014)

I thought it was lovely the way Richard and Chetna were helping martha.
I still think Richard's going to win but I do like Chetna as well.

I had an awful dream Mary Berry died last night, I woke up all sad.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I am fixated on Kate's hair



I'm fixated on her eye make-up, even when she had a little cry none of it went anywhere.


----------



## madamv (Sep 18, 2014)

Was anyone else worried about the grease stains on Mel's jacket pockets


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2014)

madamv said:


> Was anyone else worried about the grease stains on Mel's jacket pockets


there's probably all sorts in there ,she loves a   GBBO  sample


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 18, 2014)

wiskey said:


> It's such a shame Jo Brand brings me out in hives, I just can't bear to watch her.



Agreed, I find her unbelievably wooden hosting the show. Everyones too nice and generally competent this year. Mind, they was all pretty nice last year.

I like nice.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 18, 2014)

I like Jo.  It's Mel I can't stand.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2014)

Why is everyone wearing false eyelashes all of a sudden? Or have they always been and I've just not noticed? Mel, Sue, Mary, Kate


----------



## madamv (Sep 19, 2014)

I think Mary has but Mel has definitely glammed up I reckon


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 19, 2014)

yeah she has, even a useless boy like me can see that!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 19, 2014)

Mel's hair suddenly looked twice as long as usual.


I think Jo was quite wooden in the first couple of episodes, but she seems a bit more comfortable hosting now.


----------



## madamv (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice to see Howard again on extra slice.  He is such a happy chappy. 

Kate's hair *sigh*


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 20, 2014)

I need to say this. WHO PUT MARY IN THAT JACKET!!!!! She is queen of cakes, not a 90's street throwback. Also has anyone seen the Paul calendar?


----------



## Looby (Sep 20, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> I need to say this. WHO PUT MARY IN THAT JACKET!!!!! She is queen of cakes, not a 90's street throwback. Also has anyone seen the Paul calendar?



I love her jackets.  

I haven't seen the calendar but I think I need it!


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 20, 2014)

Ooh no last weeks was not good like a chinese takeaway calendar.  I will see if I can find a link.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2014)

so tonight, dough, doughnuts, enriched dough. Can't see who is likely to fail at this. Martha should be fine with her technical knowledge. Could suit Richard and Louis, so may Chetna to blow it tonight?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 24, 2014)

I think chetna is at risk tonight


----------



## wiskey (Sep 24, 2014)

What's their first challenge? Derv keeps talking at me


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 24, 2014)

The only bit of the instructions that I caught was no tins.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2014)

I take it back about chetna. Shes just fallen on her feet.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 24, 2014)

Fruit loaf, no tins


----------



## wiskey (Sep 24, 2014)

Dovydaitis said:


> Fruit loaf, no tins


Ah as in not baked in a tin? 

Chetna's looks nice


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 24, 2014)

Oooh Nancy looking shaky.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh dear Martha.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 24, 2014)

God I love the way Mary says layered.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2014)

Big dicks master baker again...a winner overall? I thought chetna would get it today if only to avoid him. Again.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2014)

Aw, I liked Martha.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 24, 2014)

I did too and it would have been lovely for her to win.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2014)

Chetna posted a photo on fb the other day of them all round at her house, drinking in the kitchen. 

Shame about Martha but I think her time had come. I didn't get Paul's last comment though - it sounded like the whole thing is going to rest on how well you perform on the day, rather than during the whole of the competition. Really, builder bloke should win - he's been by far the most consistent. 

I'm warming to Nancy - she doesn't cow down to Paul at all


----------



## madamv (Sep 24, 2014)

Team chetna!  Nice bake from rich with his signature bake.   Nice bake from Luis for donuts!  Rich flavours looked the best for donuts. ..  nom..


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2014)

poor Martha, thought she would start a blub fest but she was lovely - I think Richard is odds on now


----------



## Looby (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a little sad that Martha has gone but she was crap tonight. 

Richard is great and well deserved star baker again. I'm glad they're not avoiding giving him star baker because he's had it before because that would be unfair. madamv, he reminds me of your Jason when he speaks and Billy Bragg a bit to look at.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 24, 2014)

i like Richard, i wouldn't mind if he won it.  trashy i said the same thing about Nancy tonight, Paul has never really forgiven her for forgetting his name a few weeks back, but yeah she doesn't take his shit.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2014)

Martha's time had come. She was very lovely and I wish her all the best. I thought it was nice that Mary said we'd be hearing of Martha in the future. 
I don't mind who wins now. I said early on that Richard was my pick, but they're all just so very exceedingly lovely. I have obviously been seduced by Bake Off bliss. 
Any of them could go bonkers in that tent and murder Hollybollocks, Lovely Mary and the barmy twins with a cake slice and a roll of silicone paper and then pack the mutilated corpses in the proving drawers and I'd forgive them.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 24, 2014)

They're all really nice and all very good this year. I'm neither rooting for a particular win or for anyone to go. This is worse than having a favourite as I'm upset every week that someone has to leave.


----------



## madamv (Sep 24, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I'm a little sad that Martha has gone but she was crap tonight.
> 
> Richard is great and well deserved star baker again. I'm glad they're not avoiding giving him star baker because he's had it before because that would be unfair. madamv, he reminds me of your Jason when he speaks and Billy Bragg a bit to look at.


That's exactly what I said to MrV.  He speak like my Jason.... Awwwww. I miss him.

I loved that fella in extra slice who said he was like a super man who your wife would want


----------



## Looby (Sep 24, 2014)

madamv said:


> That's exactly what I said to MrV.  He speak like my Jason.... Awwwww. I miss him.
> 
> I loved that fella in extra slice who said he was like a super man who your wife would want



Haven't watched extra slice yet. Too late for N by the time I'd got home to watch both.


----------



## Looby (Sep 24, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> i like Richard, i wouldn't mind if he won it.  trashy i said the same thing about Nancy tonight, Paul has never really forgiven her for forgetting his name a few weeks back, but yeah she doesn't take his shit.



I love Nancy, she's hilarious. You can tell Paul really likes her, he probably respects her for not fawning all over him.

Hard not to though eh.


----------



## madamv (Sep 25, 2014)

Bleurgh.  No thanks


----------



## susie12 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## trashpony (Sep 25, 2014)

Before I watched GBBO I thought he was a bit gorgeous. One complete series in and I just can't overlook his utter knobbishness


----------



## Looby (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't think I would, but I can see the attraction. 

Then if he asked me, I probably would. 

Oh god.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 25, 2014)

nope I find him quite repulsive tbh. its Sue for me, be still my beating heart, terrible puns and a beautiful quiff my kinda gal.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 25, 2014)

there you go Sparklefish


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I don't think I would, but I can see the attraction.
> 
> Then if he asked me, I probably would.
> 
> Oh god.


I had this conversation with a work friend and we concluded that whilst we wouldn't want him for his conversation as such, his ego would mean he would just be too selfish and it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh no.  He'd be forever looking in the mirror and you wouldn't dare make any bread with him around.  And I've never heard him say anything remotely witty or even warm.  He's always dull and sneery.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hollywood would poke me and tell me I'm too doughy


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Hollywood would poke me and tell me I'm too doughy


he'd put you back in the oven for a bit


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2014)

Confession time, who could not resist going out and buying some doughnuts today?

No posts about Joe Brand with Martha at 10 last night? Me, waiting to catch it on the iplayer.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Those rhubarb doughnuts and cream looked DELICIOUS.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 25, 2014)

I have to say I am such a bore when it comes to dohnuts, I like glazed ring ones and raspberry jam ones and that's it, no custard, or chocolate topping for me or those scary pink ones that krispy Kreme do. so I though most of them all look a bit much for me. Oh and bless Martha for attempting a cronut, has anyone here actually had one of those yet? I am sure I am saw someone munching on one recently?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 25, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> I have to say I am such a bore when it comes to dohnuts, I like glazed ring ones and raspberry jam ones and that's it, no custard, or chocolate topping for me or those scary pink ones that krispy Kreme do. so I though most of them all look a bit much for me. Oh and bless Martha for attempting a cronut, has anyone here actually had one of those yet? I am sure I am saw someone munching on one recently?


Me too, apart from I don't really like the glazed ring ones, just sugar is good!  I can't remember the last time I had a doughnut, mind, but was craving one badly last night.


----------



## madamv (Sep 25, 2014)

I liked the way Martha described the dough.  Makes me want to attempt.   Just the deep frying that puts me off... I never deep fry anything.  If it needs frying , I dont cook it 

I like to think Paul might be nice because Mary loves him so.  But since he wandered, I like him less.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2014)

Wandered? He was lrd astray. In a moment of weakness.


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2014)

D


editor said:


> Those rhubarb doughnuts and cream looked DELICIOUS.


Didn't they just!! Theyre my ideal donut


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> she doesn't cow down



It's been bugging me ever since reading this - is "cow down" a real expression? I've heard it maybe a couple of times in my life and always thought it was a confusion between "bow down" and "cower", with a soupcon of "cowed".

In other news, I'm not a fan of doughnuts, never understood the appeal. Flabby, tasteless things. Although I wouldn't turn either of Richard's down.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

Will someone please make me some of those rhubarb and cream doughnuts and bring them around NOW please?

I mean, LOOK AT THEM!!!!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Will someone please make me some of those rhubarb and cream doughnuts and bring them around NOW please?
> 
> I mean, LOOK AT THEM!!!!



How much are you prepared to pay the Craft Club massive


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 25, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> I have to say I am such a bore when it comes to dohnuts, I like glazed ring ones and raspberry jam ones and that's it, no custard, or chocolate topping for me or those scary pink ones that krispy Kreme do. so I though most of them all look a bit much for me. Oh and bless Martha for attempting a cronut, has anyone here actually had one of those yet? I am sure I am saw someone munching on one recently?



Me, I did!  My niece and I had them when we went hipstering in shoreditch.  They were tasty but mine at least had too much sweet filling and so was a bit sickly.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 25, 2014)

I knew I had seen someone I knew eating one recently. I was gonna say I suspect that they would be too sweet for me, I like sweet stuff a lot but I cant eat lots of it.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2014)

Have just caught extra slice, Maetha was great, so likeable. Her dish she brought in, passion fruit n chocolate donuts, wow.
I notice Jo never tries anything the audience brings in. She started show saying doughnuts were her fave, yet she never tried a single bite?


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 25, 2014)

i haven't had a doughnut in _years_ - sending mr b to the shop now


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

colacubes said:


> How much are you prepared to pay the Craft Club massive


I want THAT MAN to make it.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> I have to say I am such a bore when it comes to dohnuts, I like glazed ring ones and raspberry jam ones and that's it, no custard, or chocolate topping for me or those scary pink ones that krispy Kreme do. so I though most of them all look a bit much for me. Oh and bless Martha for attempting a cronut, has anyone here actually had one of those yet? I am sure I am saw someone munching on one recently?



People at work get lots of KK doughnuts free, I'd never had them before. I shan't be trying them again, they were so unbelievably sweet they made my teeth squeak. 

I like doughnuts, esp fresh ones with sugar and cinnamon  I don't like the ones which have powdered sugar on though, it has to be proper granules.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 25, 2014)

In my humble opinion churros are the best bloody doughnut type thing ever, I would even take them over a jam one.

we used to get lost of kK doughnuts free as well and yeah they are crazy sweet. blurrgh.



wiskey said:


> People at work get lots of KK doughnuts free, I'd never had them before. I shan't be trying them again, they were so unbelievably sweet they made my teeth squeak.
> 
> I like doughnuts, esp fresh ones with sugar and cinnamon  I don't like the ones which have powdered sugar on though, it has to be proper granules.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> In my humble opinion churros are the best bloody doughnut type thing ever, I would even take them over a jam one.



Now you are talking!

I'd quite like the Spanish half of my family to teach me how to make them... But I fear it wouldn't do my waistline any good.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 25, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Now you are talking!
> 
> I'd quite like the Spanish half of my family to teach me how to make them... But I fear it would do my waistline any good.


I have a recipe whisky which is great and comes with a dipping sauce as well, I made them for a boozy night in once, scoffed the lot.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I want THAT MAN to make it.



RACIST


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> I have a recipe whisky which is great and comes with a dipping sauce as well, I made them for a boozy night in once, scoffed the lot.


I would like it please! 

Do you need an oven... Cos we still don't have one


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 25, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I would like it please!
> 
> Do you need an oven... Cos we still don't have one



No you need a deep pan and no fear of using lots of fat, you basically deep fry them. I will pin up tomorrow.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah I realised that was a stupid question


----------



## trashpony (Sep 25, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> It's been bugging me ever since reading this - is "cow down" a real expression? I've heard it maybe a couple of times in my life and always thought it was a confusion between "bow down" and "cower", with a soupcon of "cowed".
> 
> In other news, I'm not a fan of doughnuts, never understood the appeal. Flabby, tasteless things. Although I wouldn't turn either of Richard's down.


I've just looked it up - it's an americanism apparently. I think you're probably right 

Fresh ring doughnuts are lovely IMO but they have to be really fresh.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 25, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> It's been bugging me ever since reading this - is "cow down" a real expression? I've heard it maybe a couple of times in my life and always thought it was a confusion between "bow down" and "cower", with a soupcon of "cowed".


Isn't cow down another version of the term kowtow?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2014)

I read this thread before leaving the house this morning...had to buy a doughnut on the way into work 

Oh, and Paul Hollywood is a creepy tosspot. He is so dislikeable that it's making it hard for me to watch GBBO.


----------



## such and such (Sep 26, 2014)

Nancy is a goner.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 26, 2014)

such and such said:


> Nancy is a goner.



ooh you think? I think Louis had a couple of dodgy moments this week as well. to be honest I am rubbish at guessing, I never get it right.

I keep meaning to ask are glace cherries real cherries I don't think they are, are they? I don't know what the feck they are except sick and wrong.


----------



## such and such (Sep 26, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> ooh you think? I think Louis had a couple of dodgy moments this week as well. to be honest I am rubbish at guessing, I never get it right.
> 
> I keep meaning to ask are glace cherries real cherries I don't think they are, are they? I don't know what the feck they are except sick and wrong.



I dunno, she hasn't been doing that great for a while. Louis doesn't always get star baker but he usually does pretty well.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 26, 2014)

yep, Nancy has had quite a few average or disasters and has snuck through on one good bake a few times. unless someone else really screws up she should be out next week.

Louis has narrowly missed out on star baker several times and i think hasn't had many, if any, real disasters. i prefer him to Richard, who is usually brilliant or rubbish. i like Chetna a lot as she's very consistent. would be happy if any of those three won, but not Nancy.


----------



## aqua (Sep 26, 2014)

onenameshelley said:


> ooh you think? I think Louis had a couple of dodgy moments this week as well. to be honest I am rubbish at guessing, I never get it right.
> 
> I keep meaning to ask are glace cherries real cherries I don't think they are, are they? I don't know what the feck they are except sick and wrong.


Yes they are, cherries that have been through a process to glacé them (like alsorts of things can be) Like this http://www.glacecherries.com/how-are-french-glace-cherries-made/

Is a way a curing fresh fruit, only with pure sugar 

I fucking love them 


Same principle as candied fruit http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candied_fruit


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 26, 2014)

aqua said:


> Yes they are, cherries that have been through a process to glacé them (like alsorts of things can be) Like this http://www.glacecherries.com/how-are-french-glace-cherries-made/
> 
> Is a way a curing fresh fruit, only with pure sugar
> 
> ...



blurrggghhh evil things. make me teeth squeak I only allow them in the house for making fruit cakes which again I don't eat myself because I don't like fruit cake. wrongun aqua x


----------



## aqua (Sep 26, 2014)

No!! They're brilliant little balls of sweet sugar


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 26, 2014)

oh i love glace cherries. if we ever make cocktails i make sure i get some and then end up eating one per swig of alcohol. mmm sugar rush


----------



## aqua (Sep 26, 2014)

Use maraschino cherries, they're amazing in cocktails (and straight from the jar)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 27, 2014)

Donuts, getcha luverly donuts

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...-Bake-Off-causes-spike-in-doughnut-sales.html

Somehow, I don't think Asda's will come anywhere near Wednesday nights efforts.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 27, 2014)

Doughnuts are one of my favourites, delicious! 
That bloke off An extra Slice was hilarious, I kept thinking he was Kenneth Branagh though for some reason. 

It was my birthday yesterday and my friends bought me a bake off recipe book and tickets to see Paul Hollywood at out local theatre. Lmao! What's he going to do on stage? Just look at us all with his piercing blue eyes and knead a bit of dough?


----------



## susie12 (Sep 27, 2014)

In a vest hopefully.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 27, 2014)

I never thought it possible but you've put me off my doughnut.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2014)

( about time for a picture) 2 small but perfectly formed jammy donuts from our local breadstall


----------



## wiskey (Sep 30, 2014)

Ruby (her of previous controversy) is on women's hour... God she's so _dull! _


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2014)

No bake off tonight





At least not for me. I have to get some shut eye before work.


----------



## Epico (Oct 1, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Ruby (her of previous controversy) is on women's hour... God she's so _dull! _









20 minutes to go.

Hoping for a Chetna, Luis & Richard final.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 1, 2014)

BAKE OFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 1, 2014)

Should be an interesting week, luis has had his time now surely!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2014)

That layered German cake is an almighty faff.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 1, 2014)

It was, but looked good. Reminded me of a Cadbury choc gateau


----------



## aqua (Oct 1, 2014)

I really hope chetna goes


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2014)

I fear for Chetna here.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 1, 2014)

Surely it's got to be Richard to win? Nobody's ever won star baker five times!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sad that Chetna went  Richard does seem unstoppable


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 2, 2014)

also sad for Chetna. and a bit sad for Luis for not winning star baker. it seems like every time he has a great week so does Richard so he's always second.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2014)

I thought Luis should have been star baker too.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 2, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I thought Luis should have been star baker too.


Yeah me too. He looked a bit sad as well didn't he.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> also sad for Chetna. and a bit sad for Luis for not winning star baker. it seems like every time he has a great week so does Richard so he's always second.


Yeah I really thought he should have got it last night too. His layered cake was amazing. 

Chetna invited loads of people over to watch last night's episode with her so I don't think she's too sad about going out


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 2, 2014)

I used to live with a Bavarian woman (who learnt her English in Dublin, that was an accent) who made that layer cake for us. She'd sometimes make it with several batters so that the stripes would be different colours. It was very lush. 

I should get back in touch and tell her to apply! 

I think it's always sad to go in this week but is was a case of being merely excellent not outstanding. No shame in that.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 2, 2014)

Those cherry and chocolate cakes Luis made looked the nicest of them all I thought.  His presentation is gorgeous.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2014)

Have just caught up with last night. Loved the look of richards entremets, brilliant. Sorry for chetna going. Thought nancy was a bit lucky and a little sorry for luis being the bridesmaid yet again. Maybe he is saving it all for the final but who would bet against richard. I wonder if richards still building or he has had a bit of a career change.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2014)

Chetna is going to be at the Food Festival here tomorrow so I might go and see her do her thing


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 2, 2014)

susie12 said:


> Those cherry and chocolate cakes Luis made looked the nicest of them all I thought.  His presentation is gorgeous.



Yep, those looked tastier than anything else. Yum!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2014)

I've noticed in previous years that it's often not the favourite going in to the final who ends up a the winner. So if that happens again maybe RIchard won't win.
I'm not saying that because I don't want him to win, I hasten to add - I don't mind who wins, I like all of them. It's just an observation.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not keen on the novelty thing like Louis with his alcoholic donuts. I hope he doesn't take the final doing something like that.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2014)

final tonight? i've lost track of the day of the week


----------



## madamv (Oct 8, 2014)

Yup.	Just baked a chocolate cake in honour


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2014)

madamv said:


> Yup.	Just baked a chocolate cake in honour


be round in 5


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2014)

madamv i think your bell might be on the blink


----------



## hash tag (Oct 8, 2014)

The favourite has to be richard, but they are all nice and i wouldnt favour one over another.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2014)

i reckon it might be luis' turn to shine :thumbs :


----------



## madamv (Oct 8, 2014)

My cake sunk in the middle!  Hahahhaha.  Worm decorated it with left over stuff.  Roll on cutting it in an hour with a nice cup of coffee.   

Save you a slice Bob! [emoji57] [emoji106]


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 8, 2014)

Wine and snacks lined up ready. Richard ftw!
BAKE OFFFFFFFF *Rock fingers*


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2014)

I haven't even had dinner yet. FFS


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2014)

Richard or Nancy please! Luis is a smug prick who needs to be humbled.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Luis is a smug prick who needs to be humbled.



really? i've only seen him never quite win and being fine with that. i like that he has a real personal style.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 8, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I haven't even had dinner yet. FFS



Eat crisps. Picnic tea for all


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 8, 2014)

Ready, Steady, BAKE!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 8, 2014)

My internet connection has decided to play up and my telly won't give me signal  So far iplayer seems to be working on the laptop *crosses fingers*


----------



## Espresso (Oct 8, 2014)

Ooooh! Excited!


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2014)

i'm on a delay waiting for mr b - will have to avoid the whole thread for spoilers


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2014)

Paul's still not got over her calling him the male judge.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Watching it!


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 8, 2014)

Did Richard do worst there?


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 8, 2014)

I liked Richards rolls, they looked like little crocodiles. Screw you paul.


----------



## Looby (Oct 8, 2014)

We haven't eaten either and the kitchen is a tip. All I've had all day is off cuts of cake and some buttercream. 

I think I want Nancy to win but Richard probably will. I like them all.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2014)

Nancy is going to win the technical. She's had more practice


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> really? i've only seen him never quite win and being fine with that. i like that he has a real personal style.



Arrogance and duplicity when it comes to his reaction at coming 2nd.

I may be wrong but to my mind but I sense a dark and snide competitiveness emanating from Luis.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2014)

Richard's chucked in the towel.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 8, 2014)

Fuck, looks like Nancy is going to win


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 8, 2014)

Looking like Nancy.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2014)

richard having a mare so far!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2014)

welling up at the family tribute bit


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2014)

I reckon Nancy


----------



## Mogden (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought Luis.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2014)

Louie's final cake looks the best. But I'd quite like Nancy to win now.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2014)

Come on Nancy! (but I bet she's UKIP)


----------



## Mogden (Oct 8, 2014)

That cake is HUGE!


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2014)

It's the fat man


----------



## aqua (Oct 8, 2014)

Nancy was from hull, I changed allegiance tonight


----------



## Mogden (Oct 8, 2014)

Well that was lovely.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2014)

well done Nancy


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes yes yes!!

Now, why didn't I put a fucking bet on? She was 10/1 FFS!


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank fuck for that!


----------



## Mogden (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh I've just noticed Extra Slice is on at 10 on BBC 2 tonight. Makes sense but they didn't say anything did they?


----------



## nikki noodle (Oct 8, 2014)

That was emotional, I was on the edge, WHAT A NIGHT!!!


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 8, 2014)

Holy shit snacks.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 8, 2014)

Well done to Nancy. She was very good.
I thought Luis's final cake was far and away the best looking, but seeing as we viewers can't taste anything, that is neither here nor there.
Richard had the only bad weekend I think he had in the whole competition. Wrong time for that, Richard.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2014)

How on earth do they keep the final winner secret and out of the press for so long when there were dozens and dozens of people/family members at the announcement bit?


----------



## aqua (Oct 8, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Oh I've just noticed Extra Slice is on at 10 on BBC 2 tonight. Makes sense but they didn't say anything did they?


Was last week too


----------



## Mogden (Oct 8, 2014)

aqua said:


> Was last week too


Bugger me. That's what I get for downloading it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 8, 2014)

zoooo said:


> How on earth do they keep the final winner secret and out of the press for so long when there were dozens and dozens of people/family members at the announcement bit?



They'll almost certainly film alternate endings. The only people who will have known the real winner would be the three finalists, Paul and Mary and at least one producer.


----------



## Looby (Oct 8, 2014)

Yay, I'm so pleased.  

Mogden, they moved extra slice. I think because of Strictly and Gogglebox.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> They'll almost certainly film alternate endings. The only people who will have known the real winner would be the three finalists, Paul and Mary and at least one producer.


Ooh, I never thought of that.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hurrah for nancy!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> They'll almost certainly film alternate endings. The only people who will have known the real winner would be the three finalists, Paul and Mary and at least one producer.


That would be very cruel


----------



## Mogden (Oct 8, 2014)

Could trashpony ask Chetna perhaps?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Could trashpony ask Chetna perhaps?


I can't imagine they do but I will ask


----------



## Hulot (Oct 8, 2014)

I doubt it very much. The reactions of the finalists and the other bakers were nothing but genuine.

Took me a while to type that. I'm all drained by the tension and my hands are still wobbly.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2014)

good season, deserved winner :thumbs :


----------



## J Ed (Oct 9, 2014)

Nancy really pulled it out of the hat, in no other episode would I have assumed that she would have won but she was probably the best in the final. Still, if it were judged by the standard in all of the episodes no way would she win. Richard and Luis are obviously both better bakers but didn't do themselves justice on the weekend


----------



## madamv (Oct 9, 2014)

Iirc last year's winner was a 'on the day' winner.   Both did well to get to the final though obvs.  

I liked Nancy.  Nice one.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 9, 2014)

Early ratings suggest last night's final will be the most watched tv show so far this year


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2014)

I have not yet watched this.  I would however like to mention that the Today programme are a massive bunch of wankers as they announced the winner during the newspaper review   I managed to put my fingers in my ears and miss it the first time, but then they did exactly the same later on and I fucking heard it   SPOILER ALERT FFS


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2014)

Well done to Mrs Birtwhistle, she deserved it for having such a great (Northern) name.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2014)

It struck me in the technical, that the things Richard cocked up (jam and lemon filling) were cookery, and not baking at all.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 9, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Richard had the only bad weekend I think he had in the whole competition. Wrong time for that, Richard.


 Yes, as well as mistakes in the first 2 bakes, that green stuff in the final challenge was a very bad choice.


----------



## Hulot (Oct 9, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Come on Nancy! (but I bet she's UKIP)



She did come out as something of a francophile on Extra Slice, mind.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 9, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> It struck me in the technical, that the things Richard cocked up (jam and lemon filling) were cookery, and not baking at all.



Not sure you can exclude what are in essence lemon-flavoured custard tarts from any definition of "bakery" tbh. I do wonder if Richard, like me, is quite dependent on having a plan/recipe and came unstuck when he was asked to make something from memory.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 9, 2014)

I was hoping to avoid spoilers  I expected Richard to win - although I would have found his pencil affectation less irritating had it been a carpenter's flat pencil.

I wanted Luis to win.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> They'll almost certainly film alternate endings. The only people who will have known the real winner would be the three finalists, Paul and Mary and at least one producer.


I have it confirmed that they didn't and everyone at that picnic at the end had to sign a gagging order.



Spoiler: Insider geeky info if you're interested



I met a friend for coffee today and she was at the picnic which was at the start of June. She's known about it since Chetna got into the final 16 (there are 16 of them at first but only 12 make it through to filming) and it has been very, very difficult trying to keep it quiet that she was even in the series, involving pleading with teachers at her kids' school. They know what they have to bake in the signature challenge/showstopper for the first 6 weeks but after that, they get a week's notice.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2014)

They should all live in a bake house until the winner is announced


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 9, 2014)

marty21 said:


> They should all live in a bake house until the winner is announced



Would it be made of gingerbread?


----------



## Mogden (Oct 9, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I have it confirmed that they didn't and everyone at that picnic at the end had to sign a gagging order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow! That's quite some feat given how many kids were there, never mind the adults.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2014)

That's pretty impressive that so many people kept quiet. I know there was a gagging order, but it still does surprise me that not one person at all blabbed and no one heard "from a friend of a friend" and stuck it on a website.

Why is there such a time delay in screening the series, I wonder.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2014)

Espresso said:


> That's pretty impressive that so many people kept quiet. I know there was a gagging order, but it still does surprise me that not one person at all blabbed and no one heard "from a friend of a friend" and stuck it on a website.
> 
> Why is there such a time delay in screening the series, I wonder.


Takes that long to edit out all Mary's swearing and make her speech sound natural.  Terrible curser, Mary Berry.  Potty-mouthed baker.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2014)

Espresso said:


> That's pretty impressive that so many people kept quiet. I know there was a gagging order, but it still does surprise me that not one person at all blabbed and no one heard "from a friend of a friend" and stuck it on a website.
> 
> Why is there such a time delay in screening the series, I wonder.





danny la rouge said:


> Takes that long to edit out all Mary's swearing and make her speech sound natural.  Terrible curser, Mary Berry.  Potty-mouthed baker.




I assume it's so that it's all summery and nice when they film and that it airs in autumn. No series start in the summer holidays because they get shit ratings


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I assume it's so that it's all summery and nice when they film and that it airs in autumn. No series start in the summer holidays because they get shit ratings



Yeah, that'll be it, about the ratings. Because let's face it, for all the shots of the lovely gardens and the creatures gambolling about in the sunshine, it wouldn't be Bake Off without a few shots of the rain cascading off the sides of the tent.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 9, 2014)

Martha is currently sat behind me in Wahaca Shepherds Bush


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 9, 2014)

I heard somewhere when contestants became too distressed Mel & Sue huddled close to comfort them and engaged in extreme swearing in order to ensure the footage didn't make the edit.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 14, 2014)

Have just caught the extra slice; though PH was well out of his comfort zone. He did not take to it at all well.
Also, if anyone is interested Sue was on HIGNFY at the weekend.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 15, 2014)

I know it's all over now but I just had to share that I met Mary Berry last night. I'm still smiling about it now and she was really lovely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2014)

Saffy said:


> I know it's all over now but I just had to share that I met Mary Berry last night. I'm still smiling about it now and she was really lovely.


Were you in a vodka bar?


----------



## The Boy (Oct 15, 2014)

Gin, Shirley?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 15, 2014)

I was at Harry Potter studios, there was loads off telly there but I did gasp a bit when I saw her.


----------



## Eilis Martin (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Guys, Looking for fans of The Great British Bake off to take part in an online focus group for my dissertation research. The title of the study is Great British Bake Off: New media and Fan culture, so I'm looking for people who are involved with online fan communities or online discussions about the programme and are interested in sharing their personal experiences and opinions of online fandom. Anyone wanting to help out, message me


----------



## Saffy (Dec 14, 2014)

Just to update, I went to see Paul Hollywood's live show last Sunday. (It was a birthday present, don't judge!)
It was hilariously cringeworthy, I wasn't disappointed. He made 4 things and handed them out for people to try and got a few people up on stage to cook. The ratio of women to men was ridiculous! 
He got us to tweet in and he read some out after the interval, he didn't read mine because it was too filthy.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 15, 2014)

Go on Saffy, you can tell us what you tweeted


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 13, 2015)

No love for the sleb version?

I thought last year's was shit, but I've always loved Dame Edna and thought this week's was great.

"Many people don't have enough aluminium in their diet"

Can't see myself tuning in next week to watch Gok Wan, however...


----------



## madamv (Feb 14, 2015)

My 12 year old couldn't stop laughing at Edna..  

She is beside herself with excitement for next week as it has Zoe Sugg (whooo?).  A YouTuber apparently


----------

